# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed/Workshop slab touching colorbond or no?

## pwatt01

Hello all, 
I am installing a new 5*6m shed and getting the slab poured on wednesday. the shed is already built and the slab is the last step. I have heard a few differing opinonis and I was wondering if we should pour up against the colorbond or leave a a gap between the wall and concrete or put some barrier in (plastic stripping or something similar) before the pour.  
Any thoughts??

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Entirely up to you.  Ours was poured using this method in early 2006...concrete on zincalume.  It's all still there and still in fine shape.

----------


## Belair_Boy

Encasing the bottom of the wall sheets in concrete is just asking for corrosion problems. 
I poured my slab against the colourbond shed walls but formed it up with a step on the outer edge so the lower 15 mm or so of the colourbond is in free air.  This way any water running down the shed wall is able to freely drip off the bottom of the sheet and not be drawn up between the tin and the concrete by capillary action.  The concrete/colourbond junction is always dry and thus no corrosion.  It also means that there are no gaps between the walls and the floor for vermin to enter the shed.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

You only need to add a batten around the edge to step down required, this keeps most pests out.Just make sure the batten is tad wider the the sheeting profile. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## pinger

> Hello all, 
> I am installing a new 5*6m shed and getting the slab poured on wednesday. the shed is already built and the slab is the last step. I have heard a few differing opinonis and I was wondering if we should pour up against the colorbond or leave a a gap between the wall and concrete or put some barrier in (plastic stripping or something similar) before the pour.  
> Any thoughts??

  Pouring any concrete up against steelwork or colourbond sheet is not only bad practice, but will also cause the early galvanic corrosion of the sheet. More importantly, it voids your Bluescope Steel warranties.  
If you are looking to vermin proof the shed, there are many product available for sheds that you can purchase via internet.

----------


## pwatt01

Thanks guys!I am thinking that I will get the concreter to use form board leave a gap of 3-10 mm use some of this stuff http://shedblog.com.au/wp-content/up...icdownload.pdf. this should protect my shed as well as  seal from pests etc.

----------


## stevenz300

Not the best practice but many have done it before. I would suggest getting down to bunnings and grabbing some of that thick bitumen paint to run around the bottom of the sheets as a minimum.

----------


## pwatt01

thanks for that guys. I'll make sure it doesn't touch the colorbond and use vermaseal or retroseal to keep it pest proof  :Redface: )

----------

